# Wo kann man ein TRIAL-BMX kaufen? (20")



## fr33r!d0r (28. April 2003)

Schreibt mal bitte eure Erfahrungen (wenn vorhanden) zu guten Marken hier rein. Bin auf dem Gebiet vollkommen neu, deswwegen jede hilfe erwünscht.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. April 2003)

Schau doch bitte erst mal die vohandenen Threads durch, wir hatten das 20zoll thema schon so oft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (28. April 2003)

es gibt kein Trial-BMX... 
Das auf dem Foto ist ein Trial-Bike und hat nicht das geringste mit einem BMX zu tun.

tobi


----------



## aramis (28. April 2003)

Jau,
BMX ist ein schwerer Klumpen mit dem großen Kettenblatt (und Pegs). Hau das mal nicht durcheinander! 

Am besten, du nimmst gleich das abgebildete Megamo, das ist optimal.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. April 2003)

*LOL*


----------



## saya-jin (29. April 2003)

daumen hoch für die antwort


----------



## ey-le-an (29. April 2003)

bmx... jaja


----------



## konrad (29. April 2003)

kick ya ass!


----------



## biker ben (29. April 2003)

is dasn tshirt?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. April 2003)

Nein das ist das Foto eines t-Shirts!


----------



## aramis (29. April 2003)

Jo,
das gibt´s zu kaufen, bei mir für 25,- pro Stk.
Jedes ein Unikat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiZeR (29. April 2003)

Ich find das Shirt echt cool....


----------



## HR_ONLY_ (29. April 2003)

joo du ,ersma dis is KEIN trial bmx...........    

20" ist aber ne gute wahl sehr wendig und agil.
ich würd dir auch das megamo empfehlen.vor was ich dich warne ist monty, zumindest als rahmen.
das sieht optisch top aus und soll auf jeden bombe halten.  
und glaub mir damit habsch schon son bissl erfahrung  
aber vieleicht wenns geht holl dir nicht das mit scheibe hinten, die kannst absolut vergesen!
und für nen anfänger auch net so empfehlens wert.
verstehst schon drauf krachen und so... kommt ja auch manchmal vor....
das einzige was (auch) für ein anfänger zu bedengen ist, ist das der -freilauf- schon öfters probleme macht. und wennde pech hast macht der disch krankehaus !!!
ich hab mir deshalb schon mein rechtes handgelenk angebrochen.
und außerdem hast du (keine) bis geringe wahl an reifen.
da gibts zwar natürlich welche von monty, megamo und echo aber die preisklassen sind nicht wirklich erfreuhens wert.
und wenn de ziemlich täglich und ordentlich fährst dann hält der scheiß 3- bis max.5  monate.achso und falls du dir en megamo(gute wahl) holst , sind halt gebohrte felgen dran.
und das NERVT .....den jeder mit NO plan wird dich fragen...
ZITAT:  "hast du die selber gebohrt" .... und das nervt dodal !!
deshalb mach dir ein aufkleber  "die sind von werk aus gebohrt"
!!gut nun habsch dich genug zu gelabert 
überlags dir, auf jeden geiles hobby und halt de ohren steif.


    H E Y    A R A   !!!!!  bekomm ich so ein t-shirt mit rabatt weil ich dich nicht gefis.... hab beim kuschel zelten???


 dd 4 ever


----------



## aramis (29. April 2003)

Nö, Einheitspreis.
Außerdem warst du mit Robi im Zelt! Das einzig kuschelige war dieser verdammte spitze Huckel, auf dem ihr (absichtlich) mein Zelt gebaut habt.

Wie siehts aus? WE in L.E. zum drüaal?


----------



## Hupe (29. April 2003)

Ma zu dem T-Shirt: Hast du da nen Copyright drauf oda so? Ich will mir auch so eins machen! 

Zum 20" : Also die neuen Montys find ich auch net so doll. Das alte 219 x-hydra find ich geil...weil ichs hab...nee aba is nen top rahmen. Aba eigentlich hab ich keine ahnung, weil ich bis jetzt nur monty gefahrn bin. wenn du ordentlich spass am radln hast und gute fortschritte machst würd ich dir raten lieber gleich nen bissl mehr auszugebn, als dann nach 1 jahr nen neues kaufen müssen. 

*moep*   Lars


----------



## ey-le-an (29. April 2003)

oh man ihr seit mösen, das verdammte t-shirt GINTS ORGINAL SO BEI TRIALSIN und nicht beim aramis, ihr sollt doch nicht alles glauben.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (30. April 2003)

Ok, sorry erstmal dass ich bmx dazu gesagt hab :>
Also, mich fasziniert so ein trialbike schon sehr, die Sache ist nur, dass man für unter 1000 anscheinend kein sehr Gutes bekommt (seh ich das richtig?).

Wichtig: 
Gibt es für Megamo-bikes (oder andere Marken) einen Deutschlandvertrieb oder einen deutschen Onlineshop wo ich mir mal mehr Überblick über die Preise machen kann? Habe bis jetzt nur einen Vertrieb für Montys gefunden.

Momentan fahr ich ein 20"-BMX, aber das ist halt ein Panzer und nicht so zum rumspringen auf dem Hinterrad geeignet...

Lest auch mal im Ankauf-Forum falls ihr ein trialbike in 20" loswerden wollt 


mfg
Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (30. April 2003)

Hol dir ein Zoo bei trialmarkt.de.
995,-  oder so.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (30. April 2003)

wo kann man bei trialmarkt.de denn ganze bikes kaufen?
gibt es noch andere onlineshops für 20"?

thx erik


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. April 2003)

www.echobike.de


----------



## fr33r!d0r (30. April 2003)

ah, danke

was haltet ihr eigentlich davon
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2724762442&category=33503
wieviel wiegt diese ausgabe und wie hoch ist bei diesem monty der neupreis (hab im netz leider keine infos gefunden)


----------



## aramis (30. April 2003)

oh, verdammt,
ich meinte natürlich echobike.de 

Das verwechsle ich immer, ist ja beides der Jan.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. April 2003)

Kann eigentlich nur eins zu dem Thema sagen.....
>bau dir ein MTB auf!!!!
da kannst du alles sehr spezifisch auf dich abstimmen und auch bei der Teileauswahl hast du da einige Freiheiten......und wenn du dann die ganzen Techniken im großen und ganzen begriffen hast, kannst immer noch auf ein 20" umsteigen und extra nochmal abgehen....


----------



## aramis (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *......und wenn du dann die ganzen Techniken im großen und ganzen begriffen hast, kannst immer noch auf ein 20" umsteigen und extra nochmal abgehen.... *



Aha Robi, so sieht also dein Plan aus!
Wenn du mit nem 20"er ankommst gibts aber Saures


----------



## Berliner Team T (4. Mai 2003)

he mal kurz was anderes kennt von euch einer 

Matze von www.mtbtrial.de 

weil hab leider seine email addy verschlampt 
ausserdem ist die hp down


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)

also ich kenne ihn


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Mai 2003)

klar, ist der Trialmatze hier ausm Forum

[email protected] (denke das geht i.O.)

gruss till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (4. Mai 2003)

@ Berliner Team T 

Jepp, that's me rost: 
Bist du der Kevin, mit dem ich mich mal in Borna verabredet hatte?? 

@ Ronny

Du bist uns allen wiedermal eine große Hilfe  

@ tt²



Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)

Er hat nur gefragt ob wir ihn kennen... 

Lies dir seinen vorletzten Beitrag durch dann weißt dus ...


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Mai 2003)

Du kleinkarierter Klug*******r! Ich habe den Beitrag gelesen und es gehört nicht wirklich viel Verstand dazu um zu wissen, was er wollte...nun stell dich net so dämlich an!!  

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)




----------



## Berliner Team T (4. Mai 2003)

hi ja ich bins matze 
oh man das wahr ein stress wäre ja da gewesen hätte ich nicht davor nen date gehabt bis um 1uhr morgens mit ner freundin von mir deswegen hab ich auch leider verschlafen aber 
das passiert beim nächsten mal nicht da stelle ich mir dann hunderte von Wecker damit ich da auch aufstehe *gg*

Was ist mit deiner hp?? ich hab gesehen das sie nun selbst 
bei www.biketrial.com 
eingetragen ist aber leider ist sie ja down


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Mai 2003)

Hiho,

das hat sich so mit dem Vereinseintritt zu den TrialmaniaX ergeben. Vorher hatte ich eben kein Trainingsgelände, aber jetzt wird was draus! Nun ja...der Verein hat selbst auch ne HP, an der ich mich auch beteilige. Dementsprechend hatte ich keinen Bock mehr mich um 2 HPs zu kümmern, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.
Das neue Konzept der MTBtrial HP war eigentlich schon fast fertig, aber wie schon erwähnt hätte sich das net gelohnt. 

OK, man sieht sich! 
Matze


----------



## Berliner Team T (4. Mai 2003)

Ach so alles klar hab mich schon gewundert
na dann werde ich jetzt mal öfters bei trialmaniax vorbeischauen
  ich hoffe wir kriegen bald auch ein trainings gelände 
(besser gesagt was zum bauen gelände ist da aber nix zum bauen *lol*)


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)

Das is in Leipzig ähnlich


----------



## aramis (5. Mai 2003)

Jaja, des wird schon noch. Kommt Zeit, kommt Zeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

